# HGH Study: 9.5iu versus 19iu



## AnaSCI (Jun 19, 2015)

Posted by goodebrah:

http://press.endocrine.org/doi/full/10.1210/jcem.85.11.6964

A study with 50 healthy men average age 25.6, showing effects of 9.5iu versus 19iu of GH (genotropin and/or norditropin were used)

The most relevant figure being this one (THE TOP CHART IS WOMEN, BOTTOM IS MEN)

http://press.endocrine.org/na101/home/literatum/publisher/endo/journals/content/jcem/2000/jcem.2000.85.issue-11/jcem.85.11.6964/production/images/medium/eg1106964001.jpeg

The average IGF-1 level of 9.5iu in men came out to be around 800 and that was with pharma grade.

Also shows how much benefit falls off when going into a much higher range (19iu) seeming that the cost to benefit ratio does not justify itself strictly based on IGF-1 levels.  Although individual pools of local IGF-1 in muscle can't be measured.

Study can be taken with a grain of salt, but atleast it can show some sort of baseline in men who are not on AAS, slin, and AI's where IGF-1 levels are effected.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 27, 2015)

Good study. Less is more is used lots but it really is true in most cases. Well 9.5IU is still a big dose though!


----------



## odin (Dec 8, 2017)

Just noticed this now. Great find. I think some just have that more is better mentality. I hear about guys taking 18iu sero's per day and think how much difference does it make. One study is not enough to prove anything though. High doses work that is a fact but I think for pharm hgh 9.5iu is likely plenty even for a pro bb. Has anyone on here ever used these doses for pharm hgh?


----------



## Victory (Dec 11, 2017)

Good find. I may try out 10iu hgh soon. I would never go higher than 10iu and this study backs that decision up.


----------



## striffe (Dec 18, 2017)

Victory said:


> Good find. I may try out 10iu hgh soon. I would never go higher than 10iu and this study backs that decision up.



I am tempted to do Mutant's protocol with 10iu but I may just do 5iu. Have you started?


----------



## odin (Dec 19, 2017)

Victory said:


> Good find. I may try out 10iu hgh soon. I would never go higher than 10iu and this study backs that decision up.





striffe said:


> I am tempted to do Mutant's protocol with 10iu but I may just do 5iu. Have you started?



Do you guys use generic or pharm hgh?


----------

